# RAW info needed



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi All,

We are considering switching over to a RAW diet for Pippa. We've read some information, but I am searching for more. Does anyone have any good websites or (better yet) books or articles about switching to a RAW diet? I need to do a bit more research before I decide for sure. Thank you in advance!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Lots of info ;D. I would use google search as well to get the ball rolling

http://www.canadasguidetodogs.com/health/nutritionarticle23.htm

http://www.google.ca/search?num=50&...6917l0l7331l4l4l0l0l0l0l121l378l3j1l4l0.llsin.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I am sure you will find lots of information on the web as datacam suggests. There is also a very good book by an Australian vet (Dr Billinghurst) called "Give Your Dog a Bone" which is very informative on the raw diet. Here is a link to a relevant website 

http://www.barfworld.com/html/dr_billinghurst/books_videos.shtml

I have just switched my V pup to RAW which has helped his shadowpoos alot. That in itself says a lot about the diet. My Gt.Danes eat raw tripe (I know it sounds awful, but they love it and do very well on.) I find I have to buy the RAW already pre packaged - a bit of a cop out but they do get lots of Marrow bones to chew on and both the V and the Dane are doing great on their raw diets.

If you live in the UK have a look at the Natural Instinct site I feed my V pup their pup feed.

http://www.naturalinstinct.com/


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I switched Laszlo cold turkey three days ago. you are to feed ONLY chicken backs for the first week to get them used to it. it's 50/50 bone/meat they say. then you on the next week do 1/2 chicken backs 1/2 chicken quarters.......then you start after that with the ofal meats, organs and so forth. you can add yogurt and cottage cheese for extra calories and treat. don't forget that if you treat your dog like i do with cooked chicken that counts towards their calorie count for the day. At 25lbs they say Laszlo should get 4% of his LB's in food.

on a side note....his poo after only 1 meal was small, less smelly and had started turning white by the afternoon!!!!! hours it was....much better. maybe one healthy poo a day instead of 4 big ones!!! i'm loving this part so far!


----------



## leihan (Apr 5, 2012)

I am thinking about raw food diet for my v percy he is 6 in September he has always been fussy.Do i have to feed veg as well and how much?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*pippa31*, how is it going with the switch? I would love to feed mine RAW... still trying to talk my Mr. into switching... I think his main concern is to find a reliable (and not too expensive) butcher in the area. I add different things like chicken gizzards, hearts, eggs, and raw bones to Sophie's diet. Just have to make sure it's balanced. She's on high-protein kibble already as it is. She really goes nuts over all the raw stuff and so does the little one.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

leihan,
it's really up to you whether you want to supplement with veggies, fruits, etc. There's a bit of a disagreement in general as to whether it's needed/beneficial, but I'm part of the "why not" group? I don't follow any exact science, just add things from the fridge if they need to be eaten. I boil sweet potatoes from time to time and use them as treats/snacks. Mine's a pretty big eater and will devour any vegetable (green beans are his fav!). You may just want to test them out in small quantities and see how your dog handles them and if gas results and whether it's tolerable!


----------

